# PLEASE HELP!!!!! KingCut CA24 Vinyl Cutter



## RisiAndCo (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to this forum so hopefully finding it will be the answer to my prayers. I bought this vinyl cutter on eBay, worst mistake of my life: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....15196&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_5718wt_1137 

I have followed all the instructions that the seller gave me, to install the driver, the software, match the COM ports etc. but it still wont cut. I am using FlexiSign v7.6 and when I go to plot an error says "cannot find csm file." < WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?? 

I'm stressing out here, please someone help me!! I'm only 17 and as a 17 year old this has cost me a lot of money *sighs*


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

You could have a problem in your registry. Do you have advanced system care installed on your puter. If so this can cause this error. It happened to me with my Graphtec. I had to go back to before I did a registry clean. Just a thought.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

What version of Windows are you running? Depending on which one you are running, this could be the issue.


----------



## ramin666777 (Sep 21, 2008)

this is nothing to do with cutter
change your computer or instal fresh windows or use serial conection which you do not need any driver for that
to get step by step help cal ray after 3 pm to 7 pm on 07805702593


----------

